# Diablo 2 Mods



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo liebe Liebenden ähh Diablo Fans,

ich wollte mal nen Fred eröffnen für alle Leute die Diablo Moden oder einfach nur mit diesen Mods spielen.

Ich persönlich kenn nur die Chaos Empire Mod

http://chaosempire.eu/menu.htm

Also nachdem ich die Pommes gegeben hab dürft ihr nun euren Ketchup dazugeben.

MFG
Chris aka LoD

PS: flamer raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flooza (29. Juni 2008)

ieeeeeeeeeeh Pommes mit Senf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

jetzt zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (29. Juni 2008)

Bin auch D2 spieler und weis ned mal was mods sind^^


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Bin auch D2 spieler und weis ned mal was mods sind^^


Modifikationen

Zusatzprogramme die das Spiel verändern


----------



## Olfmo (29. Juni 2008)

Mods = Modifikationen


Sprich ein oder mehrere Entwickler haben am Diablo2-Quellcode rumgebastelt, um beispielsweise Skills, Gebiete, Gegner, Items etc. zu verändern. Beim oben erwähnten ChaosEmpire-Mod ist es beispielsweise so, dass es massig neue Items gibt, die Gegner sind deutlich stärker, dafür sind auch die Charakterwerte verändert (8 Stat points und 2 Skill points pro level, Skills bis max. lvl 30 zu skillen). Außerdem gibt es auch neue Gegner (unter anderem Butcher und Leoric aus Diablo1) und neue Gebiete, darunter einen komplett neuen Dungeon mit 16 bzw. 17 Leveln.
Das ist zumindest der Stand den ich mitbekommen hab, allerdings hab ich auch schon locker 1-2 Jahre kein CE mehr gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: zu lahm^^ aber ausführlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fröggi1 (29. Juni 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Mods = Modifikationen
> 
> 
> Sprich ein oder mehrere Entwickler haben am Diablo2-Quellcode rumgebastelt, um beispielsweise Skills, Gebiete, Gegner, Items etc. zu verändern. Beim oben erwähnten ChaosEmpire-Mod ist es beispielsweise so, dass es massig neue Items gibt, die Gegner sind deutlich stärker, dafür sind auch die Charakterwerte verändert (8 Stat points und 2 Skill points pro level, Skills bis max. lvl 30 zu skillen). Außerdem gibt es auch neue Gegner (unter anderem Butcher und Leoric aus Diablo1) und neue Gebiete, darunter einen komplett neuen Dungeon mit 16 bzw. 17 Leveln.
> ...


Klingt net schlecht.^^
Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juni 2008)

Fröggi schrieb:


> Klingt net schlecht.^^
> Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


wenn dus ausprobierst dann sag bescheid ich mach dann mit und fang neu an^^


----------



## Donmo (29. Juni 2008)

Chaos Empire ist wohl der bedeutenste Mod für Diablo (eigener Server usw).

Ich bin darauf gestoßen, weil im ollen D2Network-Forum der gute ChaosEnergy immer seine Patchnotes reingeschrieben hat. CE hat im Multiplayer echt viel Spaß gemacht, zumal die Community nett und hilfsbereit war. Allerdings haben mir die letzten Versionen des Spiels nicht mehr so gut gefallen, wodurch ich schließlich aufgehört habe zu spielen.

@Olfmo: Ja ich erinnere mich. Nur war ich damals echt angepisst, als ich mich durch dieses Dungeon geschwartet habe, unten Uber-Diablo (mit dem D1-Skin) erlegt habe, ein Portal erschienen ist und es nicht funktioniert hat, weil die Funktion noch nicht eingebaut war. Ein anderes nettes CE-Dungeon war "Sieben", wo man die sieben Todsünden bekämpfen musste. Der eine oder andere wirds vielleicht noch kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (29. Juni 2008)

Allerdings war es zumindest als ich aufgehört habe so, dass man entweder auf dem "public server" mit ner levelbegrenzung glaube ich spielen musste oder man hat was gespendet für die aufrechterhaltung der server und durfte dann auf dem "richtigen server" spielen. Bin mir allerdings nicht mehr ganz sicher wie das ablief, denn ich war Admin und hab nie was gezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Donmo: Ich kam über's D2.de Forum rein (später dann indiablo.de), als ich den Spaß am battle.net verloren habe, und hatte auch lange Zeit spaß mit CE, allerdings war irgendwann auch da die Luft einfach raus, nach 5 oder mehr Jahren Diablo 2 ist halt einfach irgendwann Sense^^
Seven war wirklich n netter Dungeon, knüppelhart vor alle auf Hell^^ warst du schon dabei als es den kleinen Dungeon in Akt5 gab wo man verbesserte Versionen der Aktbosse hauen musste? Der war dann leider schnell wieder draußen weil er nicht so funktioniert hat^^


----------



## Donmo (29. Juni 2008)

Olfmo schrieb:


> @Donmo: Ich kam über's D2.de Forum rein (später dann indiablo.de), als ich den Spaß am battle.net verloren habe, und hatte auch lange Zeit spaß mit CE, allerdings war irgendwann auch da die Luft einfach raus, nach 5 oder mehr Jahren Diablo 2 ist halt einfach irgendwann Sense^^
> Seven war wirklich n netter Dungeon, knüppelhart vor alle auf Hell^^ warst du schon dabei als es den kleinen Dungeon in Akt5 gab wo man verbesserte Versionen der Aktbosse hauen musste? Der war dann leider schnell wieder draußen weil er nicht so funktioniert hat^^


Ne an den kann ich  mich spontan nicht erinnern. Ich habe einen Paladin gespielt, der am Ende Full-Zakarum anhatte und bei dem jedes mal beim anzeigen der Setboni das Spiel verreckt ist und eine Psycho-Assassine, die völlig overpowered war. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich keinen Bock hatte, alle 17 Level des Dungeons durchzuspielen, also bin ich mit 'Burst of Speed' und 'Ein seltsames Kraut. Was passiert wohl, wenn ich das rauche?' durch die Level gerusht. Ich war dabei so schnell, dass ich nur anhand der Minimap gehen konnte, da ich das Geschehen auf dem Bildschirm nicht mehr so schnell verfolgen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja wie gesagt irgendwann ist die Luft raus. Allerdings werde ich es noch ein letztes Mal auspacken und aufspielen. Einen 99er-Ladder-Char muss ich noch haben, dann bin ichs zufrieden^^


----------



## masaeN (29. Juni 2008)

slaugther mod und boss mod fällt mir jetzt so mal ein ... beim slaughter mod kommen einfach massig gegner ... also richtige horden anstatt vereinzelt und beim bossmod warten sobald du aus der stadt gehst anstatt monster nur noch bosse ..


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2008)

Nur mal ne frage: 
Gibts vielleicht auch ne mod die ein bisschen die Grafik verbesser oder als auflösung 1024x768 anbietet?
Weil man merkt DII langsam das alter an xD


----------



## Vampirgott (7. Juli 2008)

Hat irgendwer noch interessante Mods anzubieten? Scheinbar wurde dieser Thread vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (7. Juli 2008)

So gut wie alle Mods für 1.10 sind da zu finden (die Meisten sind auch 1.12 spielbar):
http://forum.ingame.de/diablo2/showthread....threadid=699834
Keine Lust, die jetzt alle aufzulisten....^^
Ich kann euch außerdem Median 2008 ans Herz legen. Habe ich selber schon durchgespielt und war wirklich eine ganz neue Erfahrung. Sehr viele neue Skills, die unheimlich gute Effekte haben (siehe Screenshots im Link):
http://modsbylaz.planetdiablo.gamespy.com/


----------



## René93 (7. Juli 2008)

Hi leuts ich find den thread toll ich wusste gar nich dass es mods für d2 gibt!
ne frage: wie installier ich die mods?


----------

